# i have 3 tiny cichlids in my 10 gallon that ok?



## rick48224 (May 22, 2008)

how many cichlids in a 10 gallon hex? i have three tiny ones with tons of hiding spaces, is that ok for now?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That depends on which cichlids they are. Which species do you have? Exactly how big are they right now?


----------



## rick48224 (May 22, 2008)

1.5 and i have a peacock and a 2 orange looking ones[/url]


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You may have Metriaclime estherae (the orange ones). Take a look in the profile section under Lake Malawi mbuna and see if that is it. Or post pics in the unidentified section to confirm what you have...

A peacock needs a larger tank. Odds are the other two do, as well.

Peacocks aren't going to fare very well with estherae, even in a larger tank. They aren't as aggressive and are more easily stressed.

Kim


----------

